# Which K2 cover are you getting and why?



## libro

Which K2 cover are you getting and why...if I may be so nosey? 

I've ordered the Amazon K2 leather cover. I saw one post there someone spoke to a person at Amazon customer service who said the hinges could possibly come undone when folding the Amazon cover back, yet the Amazon site specifically states it can be folded back. When I called customer service I was told they really haven't had a chance to use it with the Kindle yet and was reminded of the 30-day return policy.

I'd love to hear what covers others are getting. Thanks.


----------



## Dangerosa

I ordered the light bronze Cole Haan cover.

Edit: Oops, I forgot to say why. I chose this one because I think it's pretty, it goes with the Gold Flowers skin I ordered, and CH goods are great quality. I also like that it will be easy to slip in and out of the elastic corners.


----------



## luvmy4brats

To be honest, I'm having a heck of a time deciding. I KNOW I want an Oberon when it comes out. I'll be first in line. HOWEVER, I need something else in the meantime.

I originally ordered the Amazon, but have cancelled it. I have a M-Edge Platform Jacket in Pebbled Pink on order, but even that one I'm on the fence about because of my previous experience with M-Edge. The Patagonia and Cole Haan cases just don't interest me. 

I may just get the Belkin sleeve to use as protection and keep Bella without a cover until the Oberon is released. Or re-order the Amazon, hope for the best and return it if I don't like it. I personally can't see how the hinges are going to do any better of a job holding the Kindle in the cover than the tab did.


----------



## libro

luvmy4brats said:


> To be honest, I'm having a heck of a time deciding. I KNOW I want an Oberon when it comes out. I'll be first in line. HOWEVER, I need something else in the meantime.
> 
> I originally ordered the Amazon, but have cancelled it. I have a M-Edge Platform Jacket in Pebbled Pink on order, but even that one I'm on the fence about because of my previous experience with M-Edge. The Patagonia and Cole Haan cases just don't interest me.
> 
> I may just get the Belkin sleeve to use as protection and keep Bella without a cover until the Oberon is released. Or re-order the Amazon, hope for the best and return it if I don't like it. I personally can't see how the hinges are going to do any better of a job holding the Kindle in the cover than the tab did.


Luvmy4brats -- You and I sound like we're in the exact same boat. I've kept my Amazon cover in my shopping cart, have reservations about the M-edge (don't like the light and questions about folding it back), and definitely want an Oberon when it comes out! I'm going to go check out the Belkin sleeve and other options to see if I can save money there.

Any ideas when you think the Oberon covers will be available? I know they're waiting to get their hands on a K2 first, but hope they are doing some preliminary design work. Can't wait!


----------



## luvmy4brats

libro said:


> Luvmy4brats -- You and I sound like we're in the exact same boat. I've kept my Amazon cover in my shopping cart, have reservations about the M-edge (don't like the light and questions about folding it back), and definitely want an Oberon when it comes out! I'm going to go check out the Belkin sleeve and other options to see if I can save money there.
> 
> Any ideas when you think the Oberon covers will be available? I know they're waiting to get their hands on a K2 first, but hope they are doing some preliminary design work. Can't wait!


Yep, I don't like the M-Edge light either (My daughter has it) and I think the Portfolio cover is wider to accomodate it..

But on the other hand...it IS pink and I can use it as a bookstand. I probably won't have to worry about the issues I had folding the Executive cover back..and it IS pink. I also like the feel of the interior. And did I mention it's pink?

<sigh> decisions, decisions. I don't want to buy a bunch of cases this time around.


----------



## ak rain

I am also waiting to see what Oberon has. though I don't like the idea of reading without cover (brr) I can't see buying two.
Sylvia


----------



## libro

Luvmy4brats -- I'm giving you the third degree on your cover choice decision     The Amazon cover is so blah   

So, you're saying the M-Edge Portfolio cover is a bit more awkward in terms of the left hand side getting in the way when folding back?  

As for pink, does Oberon make anything pink?  Doesn't seem like they would, but those designs are out of this world....but I've heard some rumblingns about the inner lining    Back and forth....

BTW, did you elaborate on Bella's name or did she receive a royal title since I last saw her name? Love it!


----------



## k_reader

I don't think the amazon cover will be very well liked because it doesn't have a closure snap....... it will "flap in the wind" in your purse and hand.  Also, it is blah.  

The Cole Haan cover has the same problem... not strap... I don't want my kindle flapping open in my purse and things falling into the open flaps.

Any thoughts?


----------



## luvmy4brats

The Amazon cover is blah. The only pro is that I can have it the same day I get Bella.

I had issues with the M-Edge Executive Jacket. I had the original M-Edge and loved it. It folded back flat and was perfect. I bought three of the (red, black, and saddle) Then they went and changed it on me when they added the strap that went all the way around. They also made the spine stiffer. By doing that, the cover no longer folded flat (something VERY important to me). I was sad because I really liked the color (sapphire blue=deep turqoise color). I also felt that the white thread made it look kind of cheap (the prior version had color matching thread)

Since the Portfolio flips over the top, I don't think I need to worry about it folding flat. I can hold on to the left side. I haven't had a chance to hold the Portfolio cover yet, but I think I'm willing to give it a try. (I've tried every other M-Edge has offered as well)

The fact that they're offering pink is good (I like pink, I even dressed Edgar in pink) Oberon doesn't have pink sadly and if I can find a secondary cover that I like, Bella can switch between the two. As for the lining in the Oberon, I didn't mind the wool. Yes, it picked up lint and cat hair, but that's easily fixed with a lint brush, which with 5 cats and 2 dogs, is something I'm very used to. I do like the feel of the M-Edge interior a bit more though.

As to Bella's name, yes she received both a royal title and a middle name. Lady Bella Paige. Yesterday, she was just Bella. She seems to be letting me know her name in stages. She's a bit pretentious it seems. All of my kindles (mine, mom's and daughter's) have named themselves before I received them. All of a sudden a name pops into my head and I know that's the one. Sadly, my daughter didn't like the name Penelope and changed hers to Orion. My mom's is Eleanor and my K1 was Edgar.

I could have named her _Her Royal Highness, Princess Picklebutt,_ but that name is already taken (my youngest daughter's nickname, Pickle for short..and yes, I'm serious)


----------



## libro

That's the way I feel, that the covers without flaps will open up inside my purse and something may damage the screen, etc.  I wonder Amazon didn't put a closure of some type on it.  Economics, I'm sure, but come on, it's already $29.99 for blah.  The K2 isn't blah, so why should the Amazon cover be blah?


----------



## Dangerosa

k_reader said:


> The Cole Haan cover has the same problem... not strap... I don't want my kindle flapping open in my purse and things falling into the open flaps.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I am not too concerned about this because I don't really have loose items in my bag. Everything is in a makeup bag or pocket or compartment of some kind. Same with my weekend bag I take on trips.

But believe me, I better fall madly in love with that cover, else it's going back!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I decided against the Cole Haan for a few reasons.

1. Price ($120 is a bit much..the $75 for the Oberon pushed my limit)
2. Interior pocket - I think they could have done better here. The one little pocket they have just doesn't look right. I prefer the pockets on both the Oberon and the Medge
3. Strap - or lack of one


----------



## Anita

I ordered the Amazon cover, but I'm going to cancel it.  I want a cover that has a closure device and I just don't feel comfortable with the longevity of that 'patent-pending henge' doohicky.

I have an m-edge executive that I ordered for the K1 that I won't be getting and even though I have no Kindle and no practical experience with it, I really do like the cover.  So I'm going to try to exchange the red K1 I have for a m-edge red executive for K2.

I don't have the original m-edge for comparison, but I think the current style will work for me.  I have folded the cover back several times and although it doesn't lay flat I can keep it folded back with the tab closure and I can hold it either by the spine or with my hand between the covers.

I have arthritis in my hands too, but my fingers are long and my hands aren't terribly small so I think the m-edge might work for me.  Although I hope to get an Oberon eventually


----------



## Gables Girl

I want a cover for mine too, but don't' like the Amazon one.  Blah!  I had one of the original red covers from M-Edge and loved it, the second version I hated and sent back.  I loved the blue color but didn't like the strap and inability to fold it all the way back.  The Oberon was beautiful but the wool lining was itchy and the elastic and the button were not my thing so I sold it.  I love the Noreve covers, lots of colors and they fold and hold the way I like.  So now I'm waiting for them to come out with the K2 covers.  The Cole-Haans are nice, but no way to hold it shut is a problem and the big pocket is ugly.  Waterfield is making their designs for the K2 so I might just go that route.

I may just put K2 in my padded case for my mini 9 computer and read it naked until I can get a case or I may make K2 stay home until I get a case and just use my current Kindle for travel.  Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Dangerosa

I agree the big Cole Haan pocket looks dumb. What do they think I'm going to put in there, snacks? 

I've never used the pockets in my other covers though, so I'm hoping I won't need it and can just ignore it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gables Girl said:


> I want a cover for mine too, but don't' like the Amazon one. Blah! I had one of the original red covers from M-Edge and loved it, the second version I hated and sent back. I loved the blue color but didn't like the strap and inability to fold it all the way back. The Oberon was beautiful but the wool lining was itchy and the elastic and the button were not my thing so I sold it. I love the Noreve covers, lots of colors and they fold and hold the way I like. So now I'm waiting for them to come out with the K2 covers. The Cole-Haans are nice, but no way to hold it shut is a problem and the big pocket is ugly. Waterfield is making their designs for the K2 so I might just go that route.
> 
> I may just put K2 in my padded case for my mini 9 computer and read it naked until I can get a case or I may make K2 stay home until I get a case and just use my current Kindle for travel. Decisions, decisions!


Ah ha, you just helped me remember that Belkin padded case I bought from Target. That will at least keep it protected until I get a cover. Ok, so there goes the Belkin Sleeve.

I wish Oberon had been given advanced notice like M-Edge. Then this wouldn't be so hard.


----------



## stargazer0725

luvmy4brats said:


> As to Bella's name, yes she received both a royal title and a middle name. Lady Bella Paige. Yesterday, she was just Bella. She seems to be letting me know her name in stages. She's a bit pretentious it seems. All of my kindles (mine, mom's and daughter's) have named themselves before I received them. All of a sudden a name pops into my head and I know that's the one. Sadly, my daughter didn't like the name Penelope and changed hers to Orion. My mom's is Eleanor and my K1 was Edgar.


I just saw this post and realized our kindle names have something in common (in addition to our personal names). Mine is most certainly male, but his name is Bellatrix...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bellatrix

Too funny!

Anyways, back OT, I'm getting the M-edge. I actually like the way the fold stands up a bit...my hand doesn't cramp when I hold it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

That is funny! (my daughter named her's Orion because she insists thats Sirius Black's middle name) so we have the -Bellatrix/Sirius Harry Potter connection too.


----------



## Abby

I'm pretty sure I've decided on the M-Edge Executive but I can't decide on the color.  I'm strangely (for me) drawn to the green but I'm also considering the purple or pink.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Abby said:


> I'm pretty sure I've decided on the M-Edge Executive but I can't decide on the color. I'm strangely (for me) drawn to the green but I'm also considering the purple or pink.


The green is pretty. There are some pictures on the boards here somewhere, I'll see if I can find them for you.

I'll also put in a plug for the pink, well, just because it's pink. (Can I have Stephen King's kindle? PLEASE I don't think you can go wrong with any of them (maybe you should get all three  KIDDDING!)


----------



## Andra

I just got the Belkin sleeve and will wait to see what Oberon does.
I do like the looks of the M-Edge platofrm in purple though.
Andra


----------



## gwen10

I plan to get the Noreve cover as soon as the K2 version becomes available (late March). It looks very sleek _and_ functional.


----------



## Patrizia

Oberon.. I just made a post regarding them


----------



## ELDogStar

M-Edge in Mocha with Saddle strap, regular style for my Kindle 2.

Oberon Large journal (6x9) for my own journal, Creek Bed Maple in Saddle.

For the Kindle I wanted something a little more minimal is size and weight than Oberon's cover.
But that still offered great protection.

For my own journal I wanted something more "artistically" expressive.
If I like the Oberon as much as I anticipate I will, I will no doubt by other products from their collection.

FWIW,
Eric


----------



## DawnOfChaos

I'm probably going to make something myself  

I was designing something for my first Kindle but got hung up trying to design something that held it securely with the wedge shape.  I'm expecting Kindle 2 to be easier since its flat.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I ordered the leather Executive (not platform) from MEdge in Sapphire to use until Oberon is ready. I saw Patrizia's post about Oberon and it looks as if I will have to use the MEdge for 3-5 weeks while waiting on an Oberon cover. I had 2 of the original MEdge for my K1 and really liked them, just no where near as well as I loved the Oberon. So, at least K2 won't be nekkid the entire time. Now if DecalGirl could get their hands on a K2 and make skins available. I need accessories!! Ok, maybe I just want them, but that is part of the fun to me.


----------



## Britt

I'm a vegetarian who tries to abstain from leather as much as possible, and unfortunately there aren't a lot of options for non-leather Kindle cases.  I wish M-Edge's synthetic leather cases came in as many colors as the real leather ones, because I'd buy the green one in a heartbeat! However, I ended up going with the mocha M-Edge synthetic leather executive case. I also bought the gold flowers GelaSkin, which has a lot of brown in it, so I think the two will look nice together.


----------



## Abby

luvmy4brats said:


> The green is pretty. There are some pictures on the boards here somewhere, I'll see if I can find them for you.
> 
> I'll also put in a plug for the pink, well, just because it's pink. (Can I have Stephen King's kindle? PLEASE I don't think you can go wrong with any of them (maybe you should get all three  KIDDDING!)


Thanks!

I have to say the thought of all three has crossed my mind but I quickly pushed it out.



DawnOfChaos said:


> I'm probably going to make something myself
> 
> I was designing something for my first Kindle but got hung up trying to design something that held it securely with the wedge shape. I'm expecting Kindle 2 to be easier since its flat.


Dawn, are you the same DawnOfChaos from TBW?


----------



## libro

For those of you who already own Kindles and have used M-Edge covers, which design do you like better (portfolio or executive, leather or synthetic)?

I want to use the Mighty Bright light when reading at night.  Will this be a problem with the new M-Edge covers?


----------



## VMars

I keep going back and forth between M-Edge and Oberon. I can't decide. But the fact that the Oberon is so expensive and it's heavier and may not be as easy to fold back as the M-Edge, have me leaning towards the MEdge. 

No argument though, the Oberons are gorgeous.


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Abby said:


> Dawn, are you the same DawnOfChaos from TBW?


Yep.  Welcome to my new hangout LOL.


----------



## kim

I think I've made the best choice of all  

I'm waiting until after the cases are out and I can find out from all of you how you like them.  I'm really curious about the hinge thing; I would think the Kindle would flip forward if you are reading while laying down.  

In the meantime, I'll get one of those little cases from Target.


----------



## Abby

DawnOfChaos said:


> Yep.  Welcome to my new hangout LOL.


I'm abbylynn over there but lately I've spending more time here...LOL


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I have the World Tree Oberon cover for K1. It folds back completely, does not show creases on the outside from being folded, and is so comfortable to hold. (I read my Kindle in the cover.)

One of the reasons I am not selling my K1 is I can't bear to part with the Oberon cover. I do have 2 MEdge covers for K1, both leather, that I am thinking of selling. Even if I manage to part with K1, I will keep the Oberon cover and use it somehow for something else.


----------



## luvmy4brats

libro said:


> For those of you who already own Kindles and have used M-Edge covers, which design do you like better (portfolio or executive, leather or synthetic)?
> 
> I want to use the Mighty Bright light when reading at night. Will this be a problem with the new M-Edge covers?


The Platform cover is going to be new for the K2. Nobody has had a chance to use it yet. There is another cover from a different company that others have used, but I don't have any experience with it.

leather vs. synthetic. I think it's a personal choice. I don't like the feel of the synthetic case (I tried the Image Jacket),in my opinion, it felt cheap. I prefer the pebbled leather over the smooth as well.

I use the Mighty Bright and it works fine on any covers I've used it on. I expect it will work good on the Platform as well. The neck on it is pretty long and flexes great.

Now that I know Oberon will be taking pre-orders, I think I'm going to cancel my order for the M-Edge Platform. (At least that's what I'm telling myself tonight. I'll probably change my mind another dozen times in the next few days). I can't believe I've giving myslef this much grief over a case I expect I'll only be using for about a month.


----------



## Bluejarzen

I went with the M-edge Genuine Leather Platform Jacket for Kindle 2 (Pebbled Grey w/ Black). While I never bought one, I really dug on the two-tone gray/black leather of the K1 M-edge cover and was excited to see they kept it available for the K2. I didn't feel like spending the cash on one of the uber-expensive cases considering I have had my Tree of Life Oberon cover for the K1 for a mere two weeks. The $44 price range is very attractive as is the case's ability to prop the Kindle 2 up. I read at work often and usually have to prop my K1 up against my monitor to see it... something the case will do more effectively and less obtrusively. It will also help during lunch hour when I usually have to find something to lean the K1 against or just one-hand it to minimize glare.

That being said, of the companies offering K2 covers, I have experience with M-Edge. I purchased their leisure jacket so I could read at the gym and have been VERY pleased with it. Call it brand loyalty but I'll go with a company that has made me happy vs one I've never used.

As far as waiting for Oberon... while I LOVE my Tree of LIfe cover it will be a looooong while before I shell out another $75 on a case.


----------



## Jay

I have the Red Sun and I love it.  It is one of the reasons I am staying with K1.  I would not be able to part with it.


----------



## Sherlock

I have the Patagonia Kindle 2 case ordered. I plan to read naked -- the Kindle, not me! I like the looks of the Belkin better but after I thought about it I decided on the Patagonia. Reason? The Pat has a couple hand holds to grab the case where the Belkin doesn't. When grabbing the Belkin you will be forced to wrap your hand around the body with the K inside and maybe put pressure on the screen, etc. In addition, if I'm out in the wild and just want to read for a short time I can open the Pat and lay it in my lap with the K secured with the corner elastic anchors and when done rezip and go.


----------



## Lilly

Jay said:


> I have the Red Sun and I love it. It is one of the reasons I am staying with K1. I would not be able to part with it.


Jay, would you mind posting a back picture of the Sun close. I've been lusting after the Sun and I plan to order it for mine K2 but there are so few pictures of it. Thanks


----------



## astromusic

I am obviously in the minority here, but here goes: I ordered the "stock" Amazon cover with my K2. My reasoning was as follows:

1. I don't want my Kindle to be naked from Day 1. Quite paranoid about getting it dinged up!
2. I know the cover will fit properly, since presumably Amazon's source had access to actual units of K2 to test with.
3. It looks "good enough" to me; yes, not very distintive and all, but I guess I am boring ;-)
4. It is cheap enough that at some point, if my creative side rebels, I can replace it with a more daring one down the line.


----------



## libro

I'd like to use my new Mighty Bright light with any cover I get for my Kindle 2.  

Not having owned a Kindle previously, I'm confused where it would attach on the new covers (M-Edge Executive, M-Edge Platform, Oberon, or Amazon).  I don't want to buy a special e-illuminator light for the M-Edge if go with that cover.  

Are there any of the above covers for the Kindle 2 it wouldn't fit on?  Sorry to be so naive    Thanks.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Hi everyone - Well, I've been contemplating which k2 cover for many days now...i think i'm going to preorder the forest k2 cover from Oberon because of the wrap-around design and the fern color.  I obsess about these decisions too much and my head hurts at the moment.  That's normally when i finally come to a conclusion...when my head hurts so much that I can't think anymore and I just choose the last one that was in my head at the time of incapacitation  

I'm just glad the decision is over    I did find the November 2008 thread that has great pictures of the Oberon k1 covers...i love having all those pics with actual kindles in them.

Lee Ann


----------



## ELDogStar

ELDogStar said:


> M-Edge in Mocha with Saddle strap, regular style for my Kindle 2.
> 
> Oberon Large journal (6x9) for my own journal, Creek Bed Maple in Saddle.
> 
> For the Kindle I wanted something a little more minimal is size and weight than Oberon's cover.
> But that still offered great protection.
> 
> For my own journal I wanted something more "artistically" expressive.
> If I like the Oberon as much as I anticipate I will, I will no doubt by other products from their collection.
> 
> FWIW,
> Eric


Quick update:

Oberon is shipping my Journal cover within 24 hours of placing the order.
So they obviously have some stock of the better selling pieces etc. Keep in mind this is a Journal and not a K cover. But I felt like updating my first post.

Eric


----------



## Abby

I ended up choosing the purple M-Edge cover. I wasn't sure I liked the shade of fuchsia or green after lots of research.


----------



## libro

Abby said:


> I ended up choosing the purple M-Edge cover. I wasn't sure I liked the shade of fuchsia or green after lots of research.


Abby -- I love the M-Edge purple pebbled leather! Which one did you order, the platform or the executive? What kind of light will you use, if any, with it? It's such a beautiful color!


----------



## kevin63

I ordered the Amazon cover (just to have something to put it in) And I'm going to order the purple M-edge.  I had an Oberon (red sky dragon).  I jumped on that early wagon and ordered everything then they changed it, so needless to say the Oberon won't fit.  I sold it on here like 5 minutes after I put it up.  It is a great product.  But now I can wait patiently for them to get their K2 covers up and see if there's something I like.  I really like Greenman (I saw it on one of their journals) but I want it to be in the purple color.  Since their kindle covers only come in the colors that are shown, I'm not counting on that, but that is what I would like.


----------



## chobitz

luvmy4brats said:


> The green is pretty. There are some pictures on the boards here somewhere, I'll see if I can find them for you.
> 
> I'll also put in a plug for the pink, well, just because it's pink. (Can I have Stephen King's kindle? PLEASE I don't think you can go wrong with any of them (maybe you should get all three  KIDDDING!)


Have you read UR yet? If you have you wouldn't want a pink K2..just saying


----------



## libro

Ha ha, Chobitz.  Maybe Luvmy4brats wants some K2 horror?


----------



## Abby

libro said:


> Abby -- I love the M-Edge purple pebbled leather! Which one did you order, the platform or the executive? What kind of light will you use, if any, with it? It's such a beautiful color!


I got the executive. I ordered a lightwedge but I may try a clip on light too. Although, come to think of it I don't usually read in the dark that often...


----------



## libro

Abby said:


> I got the executive. I ordered a lightwedge but I may try a clip on light too. Although, come to think of it I don't usually read in the dark that often...


Abby -- Do you think the M-Edge would arrive by 2/25 when my K2 gets here? Otherwise I'll have to go with my existing Amazon (blah) leather cover.


----------



## Abby

libro said:


> Abby -- Do you think the M-Edge would arrive by 2/25 when my K2 gets here? Otherwise I'll have to go with my existing Amazon (blah) leather cover.


No, my ship date is sometime in March. I think my Kindle is going to be coverless for almost a month!


----------



## Britt

Abby said:


> No, my ship date is sometime in March. I think my Kindle is going to be coverless for almost a month!


So is mine  Won't be getting my M-Edge until mid-late March.


----------



## ConnieK

Me too.  Medge executive pebbled saddle arriving mid March.


----------



## libro

I was thinking of starting a separate thread for this, but hope I get enough response here.

Abby's post has me thinking.  I really don't want the Amazon leather K2 cover, but didn't think it was safe to have a naked K2, so I went ahead and ordered the Amazon.  Now I'm wondering if I should just cancel it because I hate the process of returning things.  Even if the hinge system works well, it's so *blah*

I usually take extra precaution with my tech devices (for example, I never place my cell phone where it might fall from a table to a tile floor...paranoid, huh?).  Do you think I'd be okay without a cover for up to a month?  Is it a comfort thing, too?


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Libro - I was thinking the same thing too for a while.  I went ahead and purchased the amazon cover to use until my oberon gets here.  I have a k1 and the thing I think about is when it is charging.  I plug it into a socket on the side of a counter and I have kids.  They could easily pull on the cord while it was plugged in and *plop* on the floor it would go...i just didn't want to take any chances...but that's with kids...


----------



## Jesslyn

I want a cover, but will wait till I see what skin that I'm getting.  I have the Olga cover on Isabella and am thinking about the Kay or Emerald Nexus if they have it for K2.  I seem to be addicted to green for the Kindle, maybe its the amount of $ that they've been costing me?  In any case, I want that green cover.


----------



## Seamonkey

I ordered an M-Edge leather platform cover.  

First I ordered the red (marbled) and then started reading that it wasn't as supple as other colors and stayed stiffer, so, with a tear for that gorgeous color, I wrote to them and they cancelled it and I ordered the same cover in Sapphire.

This is due to arrive between the 6th and 16th of March.

I still have my K1 and the original cover (my K1 is in a blue minisuit flip cover), so I can stow the K2 in the old black K1 cover unless I sell the whole ball of wax before the M Edge arrives.

I will be drooling over the Oberons and have asked them to consider making K2 covers in the Gingko pattern.. they have taken note of that..


----------



## pomlover2586

Ok so I'm a bit confused......Amazon's standard cover will be shipped the day K2's are released.....what about the M-edges? I'm considering buying one of those- but I'm also considering having one custom made by Dreamingmind.com- they do custom book work and I placed a call and they said they can create one.......

Obviously I'd like to get it covered asap and a custom one will take time. Any suggestions?


----------



## pomlover2586

Also can someone either explain or post a pic of the cyber skins? I get the basic concept- but how does it fit and what does the front of the K look like with one on?


----------



## Seamonkey

I took the free shipping option.  Not sure when an M Edge ordered now would be shipped with expedited shipping.


----------



## Seamonkey

Pomlover, as far as I can tell, the skins sold through Amazon seem to cover the back only.

For the K1, the decalgirl skins covered the sides and bottom.  Haven't seen what they have come up with for K2, but would imagine they will cover front and back.  They also provide matching screensaver that you can download for when your Kindle is sleeping.


----------



## VMars

Okay, I give up!   

I choose the Oberon cover, because it's beautiful and seems to be good protection (I watched the video on their site). There! *WHEW*   All that back and forward was driving me crazy. Until that comes, I'm getting something cheap from Target. 

Now on to the next dilemma.     Which Oberon cover will I choose?!


----------



## pomlover2586

A couple of you have mentioned buying an M-Edge cover and buying a cover from target in the meantime- I searched their site and didn't find anything- Can anyone tell me what these look like? Pic? Price?


----------



## luvmy4brats

pomlover2586 said:


> A couple of you have mentioned buying an M-Edge cover and buying a cover from target in the meantime- I searched their site and didn't find anything- Can anyone tell me what these look like? Pic? Price?


They're probably talking about the Belkin Cases for the mini-laptops. They're in the elctronic section and cost about $20. It's not a cover, it's a case that the Kindle slips into.

Here's a picture of the pink and blue ones. They also come in black. There are two other designs, but this quilted one is the one I chose.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've ordered my Oberon Butterfly and cancelled my M-Edge. I'll probably order an  Amazon cover to use while I'm waiting for the Oberon. As blah as the black is, it'll probably come in handy when I'm at work (the black isn't noticed in my apron..for some reason my manager always noticed the red and purple covers  )


----------



## Gables Girl

I cancelled my M-edge, since it wouldn't arrive until the middle of March and am going to use my mini 9 case until I can order a Noreve.  I love my 2 Noreves I have for my original Kindle so I'm willing to wait and get what I want.


----------



## Chris

I ordered the Amazon cover for my K2.  

For my K1 I used the Amazon cover for my K1 and never had an issue with it falling out as others have described.  It seemed to work perfectly.  I also got a mighty bright booklight and attached it to the case.  It all worked great.  Then I began lusting for the M-Edge covers with the integrated light and I ordered 2 of those.  They seemed to work fine but I never liked them as much as the Amazon case.  The primary reason was weight.  I found that the M-Edge Leather covers increased the weight of the whole assembly noticeably.

When I sold my K1 to one of the board members I sold the 2 M-Edge cases with it.  I probably will stick to the Amazon case and Mighty Bright Booklight for my new K2.  Well....  Until something else catches my eye....  That's how I roll....  

Chris


----------



## sheltiemom

Although I never got my Kindle, I had the Oberon butterfly cover waiting for it and it was beautiful.  After much thought, I decided to order a platform M-edge for now and wait and see what Oberon has for the K2.   I'll probably get the purple butterfly again.   I "justified" the idea because they are different design styles and at times I might prefer the platform - who knows maybe I could hand quilt or applique and read at the same time.


----------



## ak rain

I went to the Patagonia cover to help against the rain - I do live in a rain forrest. It closes around the edge too saving it some from the chaos of my purse.
I will think about an Oberon later as they are so pretty.
Sylvia


----------



## sdrmartin

I have ordered the Creek Bed Maple for my kindle 2 from Oberon designs.  I loved the Tree of Life cover that I bought when I thought that I was getting a kindle 1.  I have sold it to a co-worker who has a kindle 1.


----------



## kim

pomlover2586 said:


> A couple of you have mentioned buying an M-Edge cover and buying a cover from target in the meantime- I searched their site and didn't find anything- Can anyone tell me what these look like? Pic? Price?





luvmy4brats said:


> They're probably talking about the Belkin Cases for the mini-laptops. They're in the elctronic section and cost about $20. It's not a cover, it's a case that the Kindle slips into.
> 
> Here's a picture of the pink and blue ones. They also come in black. There are two other designs, but this quilted one is the one I chose.


They are usually displayed right by the little netbooks that Target sells. I bought mine last night. The quilted one in Luv's picture is $19.99. And they also have a neoprene case, it looks very much like the quilted ones but it's smooth, doesn't have a strap, and zips on the side. It was $12.60. I got the neoprene case and will be using that until I can decide on a cover.


----------



## bayou

I ordered the M-edge platform in green, so I could stand it up on my bathtub tray and read in the tub, but now I'm thinking the executive cover might be best.  I don't know which one will work best for me and since I've never owned a Kindle.  

I would love to hear why executive M-edge cover Kindle 1 owners are now ordering the platform model.

I'm trying not to buy both the platform AND the executive, but all rational thinking has been lost since 2/9.


----------



## pomlover2586

OK I just bought the M-Edge Executive cover in Jade Green! I also got the reversible [pink/gray] Neoprene case cover from amazon! I bought the case so I have something to put my K2 in while I wait for my M-Edge. Does anyone know if the M-Edge Cover will fit inside the Neoprene case?


----------



## MineKinder

I ordered a  M- edge Purple Executive , I'm the third one so far, on this thread to order one 

I choose this cover because its pretty, and I can attach a light, and it will ship a lot sooner than an Oberon!

Maybe an Oberon later....


----------



## cyndeehunt

I would get the Amazon Kindle cover with hinges if it had some kind of closure on it.   
I guess I will wait to see the reviews from the "guinea pigs" buying the M-edge with the the hinges. This is really what I'm leaning towards, simply because all of the bad reviews of the 4 tab system holding the Kindle 1s from the jacket that came with the Kindle 1. Many of Kindle1s fell out of the jackets that were included with the Kindle 1.  Are the M-edge with the 4 tabs more secure than the jackets that came with the Kindle1s? It's hard to know which route to go -- with the 4 tabs or with the hinge.


----------



## Raiden333

I'm pretty sold on the Oberon World Tree design, and I just emailed decalgirl about getting this skin redesigned for the Kindle 2 to match it:


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I have the Oberon World Tree with corners. It is beautiful. It is also the main reason I am keeping my K1 instead of finding a new home for him. I have enough room in my heart for both Kindles. Especially since they will both be dressed gorgeously in Oberon covers!


----------



## Sweety18

I'm thinking of getting this one (someone posted it two days ago and I really liked it)

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=947


----------



## ELDogStar

Sweety18 said:


> I'm thinking of getting this one (someone posted it two days ago and I really liked it)
> 
> http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=947


That would be me.
I am great... thank you.
Eric


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I have *finally* made a decision. I ordered the Tree of Life. Definitely wanted a wrap aound this time and I am excited! Off to choose a skin...


----------



## dwaszak

I too, like the pink medge, and have ordered it to tide me over til my oberon comes.  From oberon I ordered the celtic hounds-anyone else have that one?  I have the sky dragon for my k1 and LOVE it.  I have sent oberon an email cuz I really like the wyvern design they have for the wallet, and think it would be a better compliment to my sky dragon.  We'll see!


----------



## cheshirenc

I can't decide between oberon's avenue of trees and forest.


----------



## lindnet

cheshirenc said:


> I can't decide between oberon's avenue of trees and forest.


I'm with you! I have tried for weeks to come to a decision between those two and still can't.


----------



## Gruntman

dwaszak said:


> From Oberon I ordered the Celtic hounds-anyone else have that one?


I ordered that one,I was eying that one even before I bought the K2. 
Whats not to like : Hounds
Leather
Even a Celtic touch so I can use heritage to justify the expense to family and friends.


----------



## kari

lindnet said:


> I'm with you! I have tried for weeks to come to a decision between those two and still can't.


They're both nice. Is Forest a wrap-around? It looks like it is but Ave of Trees isn't -- maybe that would help with a decision?

This coming from someone who is going around and around trying to make her own choice. LOL


----------



## Gruntman

I heard some of the wrap arounds are stiff and don't fold well, is this true or was someone just spreading sour grapes.

I read this while i was still lost in the wilderness.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just bribed my daughter with a new cover so she would let me borrow her kindle until Bella gets here. She chose the Forest design. It was easier than finding a reason to ground her. I suppose I'll need to get her a new skin to match.


----------



## kari

Gruntman said:


> I heard some of the wrap arounds are stiff and don't fold well, is this true or was someone just spreading sour grapes.
> 
> I read this while i was still lost in the wilderness.


Sounds like sour grapes to me. I've repeatedly read how they fold back just as easily as the others and don't leave a crease. In the Oberon video (which I don't think is available anymore), he showed a Tree of Life cover and it appeared to fold back quite nicely. I would guess there is a slight break-in period with any of them.


----------



## Gruntman

Thanks, I thought it might be but I never saw the video and still wondered.

won't change my mind though I still want those Hounds.


----------



## ak rain

I would like the forrest but i am unsure of the green color.
Sylvia


----------



## frojazz

This cover business has me feeling fickle!

I was going to wait for Oberon to maybe design something that uses the hinge...I like the idea of a 'floating' Kindle w/out velcro.
Then I read this thread and realized that the Oberon covers might be a lot heavier then the stock (blah) Amazon cover.

Those of you who have multiple covers--does the weight of the cover make a difference when reading for an extended period of time?

Thanks in advance for your input!!!


----------



## MonaSW

The weight of the Oberon Designs cover has had no negative effect on my reading.


----------



## luvmy4brats

The only time I notice the weight is when my hands are really hurting. Then again, just the weight me the Kindle bugs me then. I have a bookrest pillow that I use.


----------



## chiffchaff

I have a wrap-around design and the cover folds back just fine.  The weight of it generally doesn't bother me, in fact it makes it more stable when propped up against my knees or a pillow or whatever.  When I read for a long time in one stretch, it can be a little tiring so I just take the kindle out of the case for a break.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

The weight of the Oberon is not an issue for me at all. If my hands get tired and they rarely do I prop it on my knees.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

What they all said re: weight of Kindle + cover. . . . .

Ann


----------



## bordercollielady

I have a M-edge Executive Smooth Mocha Brown cover on order.. But I also plan to try to get my K2 to work with my Oberon Creekbed Maple Journal (6x9) in green (hunter).  I am one of those who prefers holding the Kindle with the cover folded back and I found the wool felt uncomfortable.  I also didn't like to hold it with my hand inserted in the pocket.  So we will see if it fits!


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> The only time I notice the weight is when my hands are really hurting. Then again, just the weight me the Kindle bugs me then. I have a bookrest pillow that I use.


I have the bookrest pillow too. In fact Luv I think I found out about the bookrest pillow from your post about it. I love it.


----------



## altompkins

I pre-ordered an Oberon, "Tree of Life" in the brown leather.  I know, it is $75.00 but I think it is worth it.  Wife bought an Oberon for our (her) K1

Al Tompkins


----------



## luvmy4brats

altompkins said:


> I pre-ordered an Oberon, "Tree of Life" in the brown leather. I know, it is $75.00 but I think it is worth it. Wife bought an Oberon for our (her) K1
> 
> Al Tompkins


Al, trust me. MANY of us KNOW it's worth it. You'll love it!


----------



## kari

Okay, so I finally (finally!!) decided on my covers and have them on order.  I'm getting an Oberon Tree of Life cover and an M-edge leather platform style in mocha brown.  After talking, thinking, listening, dreaming, thinking and talking some more, I decided to give those a try.  The Oberon for it's beauty and function and the M-edge for it's sleeker design and standing option. I decided against bright and flashy colors b/c I tend to get tired of those after awhile but I always love brown leather so I'll be good to go.  

I *almost* ordered the Oberon Three Graces cover b/c I really like that one too, but since I already have a Seaside journal, I decided to go with a wraparound design for the K2 cover.  

So that's where I'm at -- anyone else made any big cover decisions recently?!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats Kari, I also ordered the Oberon Tree of Life. I think it is beautiful and I am excited. I have the DragonFly Pond which is beautiful but wanted a wrap around this time.

I am looking at the Nadir and Gerbena skins, have you looked at any?


----------



## kari

I have looked at a few skins - just assuming Decalgirl offers the same ones for K2.  I like Golden Gerbera and I also like Monet Garden at Giverny.  Knowing me, I'm not going to want anything too wild and crazy.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

kari said:


> I have looked at a few skins - just assuming Decalgirl offers the same ones for K2. I like Golden Gerbera and I also like Monet Garden at Giverny. Knowing me, I'm not going to want anything too wild and crazy.


ROTFL... Golden Gerbera is what I meant... not Gerbena!


----------



## kari

LOL I was wondering why I couldn't find that one!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

kari said:


> LOL I was wondering why I couldn't find that one!!


I need a nap!


----------



## bayou

Okay so I changed my mind AGAIN.  .  I went from ordering the Amazon cover and the platform M-edge, to no cover and the executive M-edge in green.  I was going to read in the tub with my platform cover, but I'm so clumsy and my books fall in the water all the time and I canNOT have that happen to my Kindle.  I'll go to Tarjay when it arrives and get some kind of cheap-o cover until my M-edge arrives.

(and all this after spending about 15 minutes on Amazon again, ordering and canceling the Patagonia cover)


----------



## Britt

bayou said:


> I was going to read in the tub with my platform cover, but I'm so clumsy and my books fall in the water all the time and I canNOT have that happen to my Kindle.


Same here, I used to love reading while taking a bubble bath but my books would always get wet... so no Kindle tub reading for me until a waterPROOF (not just resistant) case is invented.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

A Ziploc bag works very well or there is a waterproof bag on Amazon a lot of people use.


----------



## rho

luvmy4brats said:


> I originally ordered the Amazon, but have cancelled it. I have a M-Edge Platform Jacket in Pebbled Pink on order, but even that one I'm on the fence about because of my previous experience with M-Edge.


you can answer my question on the M-Edge Platform Jacket -- could you use the the Mighty Bright clip on light with that -- I have the light that comes with the M-Edge on my K1 cover and I just don't love the light - it could be brighter for me -- maybe just my old eyes -- so I find that I clip the Might Bright on when I read at night...


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm sure you can..just clip it on the front cover..That's what I do with my Oberon.


----------



## John Steinbeck

I am going to wait and see how people review the covers. I am still undecided on what method will be the best for holding the K2 in the cover. I am leaning towards Oberon, but I want to get some of the feedback of you all first. Thanks testers!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm getting these two because I can't decide between them.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm getting these two because I can't decide between them.


Me too!! LOL! Which DecalGirl skin are you getting? I was looking for one to match both covers as I don't like to change the skins as often as I like to change covers. I think one of the Monet skins might work. Then I thought about just getting a skin I like and not worrying about it matching. I really would like to get Abolisher (I saw if for the iPhone) but I don't think it coordinates with either cover. Decisions decisions...lol!


----------



## MonaSW

Those are both exceedingly gorgeous.


----------



## luvmy4brats

This one:










It will go with both. I've already requested for the K2.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I would insert a pic of the skin I like, but I don't know how...lol. I finally figured out how to use link maker for Amazon stuff, but not DecalGirl. The skin I like is Abolisher. Cool blue dragon. It won't match either cover, but it looks awesome.


----------



## luvmy4brats

(without the space after img


----------



## nelamvr6

I just pre-ordered the "roof of Heaven" in purple, mostly because it's gorgeous!


----------



## rho

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm sure you can..just clip it on the front cover..That's what I do with my Oberon.


thanks -- I will debate on it and wait for reviews - I went back and re-ordered the Amazon Cover I figure I can send it back if it doesn't fold over to read - Who knows what I will end up with of the pretty leather ones -- they are all so beautiful and I love the two you are getting - another to wait to hear how it is on the K1 -- I'm afraid to get anything that will be too bulky for the K2 -- for comfort if that makes any sense at all.... Why I will wait on reviews of all of them - but I will hopefully have one to protect it a bit with the Amazon Cover.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

luvmy4brats said:


> (without the space after img


Got it! Thank you. I am making myself a note so I won't forget! That is the skin I think I want. Everything doesn't have to match perfectly, right?


----------



## Lilly

I'm back to being confuse!   I thought I wanted the red Sun for my K2 (not confuse that it has to be red, I had the red Sky Dragon on my K1) and now they threw another red cover in the mix.  Both red Sun & red river Garden are wraparound covers and that's what I want; that's the reason I'm not getting the Sky Dragon again after selling it with my K1.  I think I'm going to have to think about it some more!


----------



## dfwillia

I am going to go for the Van Gogh Starry Night for the ROH. I think the combo should be stunning. Not a good shot of he back.
Donna


----------



## luvmy4brats

Lilly said:


> I'm back to being confuse!  I thought I wanted the red Sun for my K2 (not confuse that it has to be red, I had the red Sky Dragon on my K1) and now they threw another red cover in the mix. Both red Sun & red river Garden are wraparound covers and that's what I want; that's the reason I'm not getting the Sky Dragon again after selling it with my K1. I think I'm going to have to think about it some more!


Tough choice Lilly. Let us know what you decide. (I know exactly what you mean., I like all 3 purple covers. Fairy's not wrap around and I had butterfly last time. I was going to get it again until they offered Roof of Heaven) You can't go wrong either way. They're both beautiful.


----------



## kari

dfwillia said:


> I am going to go for the Van Gogh Starry Night for the ROH. I think the combo should be stunning. Not a good shot of he back.
> Donna


I love that! I think it will look fabulous!!


----------



## WolfePrincess73

The Van Gogh will look great. I think the Monet skins will look nice with ROH also.


----------



## Angela

DD has decided to go with the M-edge Platform... One in purple, one in black.


----------



## Britt

WolfePrincess73 said:


> A Ziploc bag works very well or there is a waterproof bag on Amazon a lot of people use.


Angela just posted this link in another thread: http://www.amazon.com/Kwik-Tek-Multi-Purpose-9-Inch-12-Inch/dp/B000OF72WK%3FSubscriptionId%3D191QQXMKQHK0QVM06SG2%26tag%3Dkbpst-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB000OF72WK

I might have to give it a try.


----------



## Angela

I have one and it works great!


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

Gables Girl said:


> ...I want a cover for mine too, but don't' like the Amazon one. Blah! I had one of the original red covers from M-Edge and loved it, the second version I hated and sent back. I loved the blue color but didn't like the strap and inability to fold it all the way back...


 Is that the non-leather one? I bought a smooth mocha (maybe that's more flexible than the pebbled versions?) in leather.

I got it to fold all the way back halfway through the first day. And closing it with the tab inserted backwards works well. I pressed it together that first day and it's like a little flat desk. A friend asked, "But where's the light?" because it's not easily noticed.


----------



## Angela

I have in my posession a smooth mocha cover and a pebbled cream w/ saddle. The smooth cover does seem to be more flexible, but I think that is due to it being used for a short time by its previous owner and the cream colored one was never used. They seem to fold back differently as well. The smooth folds back flat leaving a ledge of sorts on the left side, while the spine of the pebbled one is stiff will not lie flat. I am sure that with use it will loosen up some, it just doesn't seem to be doing it as quickly as the smooth cover.


----------



## Gables Girl

artsandhistoryfan said:


> Is that the non-leather one? I bought a smooth mocha (maybe that's more flexible than the pebbled versions?) in leather.
> 
> I got it to fold all the way back halfway through the first day. And closing it with the tab inserted backwards works well. I pressed it together that first day and it's like a little flat desk. A friend asked, "But where's the light?" because it's not easily noticed.


Mine was the executive leather one.


----------



## ak rain

I had ordered the Patagonia from Amazon for my coming K2 but canciled it today as one thing i liked obout oberon was the feel and stiff back.
so mine is naked until I decide....
Sylvia


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm getting these two because I can't decide between them.


I am getting both covers too. I also could not decide between them.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Anne said:


> I am getting both covers too. I also could not decide between them.


Me too!


----------



## frojazz

Those Oberon covers are soooo awesome!!  I ordered a plain Amazon black cover for mine the other day...I didn't want my K2 (still working on a name...) to be nekkid when I finally bring it out into the world for my peeps to see!  I figure I have to bring K2 to work at least once to let everyone ooooh and aaaaaah over it.  They have been pretty supportive through this whole waiting process.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I may not have shoes but I will have my Tree of Life and River Garden Oberon Covers.       I have my priorities in order.


----------



## Anne

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Me too!


Now all I need to do is find a skin to go with both covers. I wonder what skins DecaGirl will have for K2?


----------



## gwen10

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I may not have shoes but I will have my Tree of Life and River Garden Oberon Covers.    I have my priorities in order.


This literally made me LOL!!!


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Anne said:


> Now all I need to do is find a skin to go with both covers. I wonder what skins DecaGirl will have for K2?


They will have all the ones that are available for K1 and any of the other designs on their website can be requested. If it will work for the Kindle, they will make a skin for you.


----------



## vermontcathy

Hi everyone. This will be my first kindle. I'm not broke, but I'm not rolling in dough, and we just replaced our heater system, and I told myself I'd be frugal for a while. Then I read about the new kindle. I have an Amazon Visa and have $100 in coupons (charged the new heater, ha ha) and hope to get more in a week. Then I will order my kindle. The oberon covers are beautiful (I'd have to go with the creekside maple, being from Vermont, if I was getting one), but I just can't justify $83 more (after shipping) on top of the cost of the kindle. So I am probably (after reading some reviews next week) getting the amazon cover, and then I will sew a fabric cover to slip over this. IF the hinge thing works, I like the look of not having straps over the kindle. Because the kindle only attaches at the spine, it will be easy to make a slip on fabric cover to go over the amazon cover, kind of like how we made paper book covers for our textbooks in high school.

This plan solves several problems for me:

it's inexpensive
the fabric will feel really nice while holding it, reading (it was hard to stop fondling the fabric I found in the store)
I plan on making some sort of closure on my fabric cover, either a fabric strap with velcro or a string and button (like how manilla office envelopes close)
It will protect the amazon cover in case I want to sell it
if I get bored with the fabric cover, I can easily and cheaply make a new one.


----------



## KBoards Admin

That's a good idea, Cathy - - I'd like to see pix of that project as it comes together.


----------



## Gruntman

That does sound like a great idea.  I can tell you have put some thought into this and I hope it works well.  I might've tried something similar if I had a talent that lent itself to something other than grunting.


----------



## ELDogStar

Based on design and colors, since each design is currently only available in one color
for K2 covers, I am leaning heavily towards:


Ta-da!










Now to figure out decal Skin to go with it.... Hmmm...

ECL


----------



## ELDogStar

And here are the possibles...

Lily









Giverny









Quest









Zen Revisit









RIght now I am leaning towards Quest...

Eric


----------



## Anne

WolfePrincess73 said:


> They will have all the ones that are available for K1 and any of the other designs on their website can be requested. If it will work for the Kindle, they will make a skin for you.


What skin are you getting?


----------



## Gables Girl

IMHO I like the Zen Revisit one, the reds would match and it has that Asian feel to it.


----------



## kari

Gables Girl said:


> IMHO I like the Zen Revisit one, the reds would match and it has that Asian feel to it.


I agree but Quest would be my second choice. Lily looks too feminine to me....and might not go as well with the red.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Eric, I've had Zen Revisited and now I have Lily. Lily is very, very feminine. I say Zen Revisited, I think it is perfect for River Garden. You're the one who will be looking at it everday though


----------



## BurBunny

ELDogStar said:


> Based on design and colors, since each design is currently only available in one color
> for K2 covers, I am leaning heavily towards:
> 
> 
> Ta-da!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to figure out decal Skin to go with it.... Hmmm...
> 
> ECL


Welcome to the brother and sisterhood of the traveling River Garden 

My vote would go to Zen Revisited (or Zen), second to Quest.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I am getting these covers....
















and I am thinking about these skins...


----------



## Anne

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I am getting these covers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I am thinking about these skins...


I love the skin with the moon. I have no idea what skin or skins I want yet.


----------



## kari

I love both of those skins!


----------



## bayou

Wow, what a long journey it's been since joining this board a short week ago and finding out about Kindle accessories!

I ordered and canceled the Amazon book cover about 3 times.
I ordered and canceled the jade executive M-edge cover 3 times.
I canceled the jade platform M-edge cover.
I ordered the jade executive M-edge cover and will keep it.

In order to protect Phoebe pronto, I ordered this cover which I should get next week:









Then I'll order these skins to go with the green M-edge cover:

















So I thought I was done. Then Oberon's Roof of Heaven cover kept calling me. Teasing me. Taunting me. Daring me to buy it even though I don't like that sheppard on the back cover. I looked up information about Oberon, they're local (I live in Berkeley, CA) I always try and support local artists, and dang that color!

So in about 6 months, if I can last that long, I'll buy this:









With this beautiful skin that hopefully Decalgirl can design for my Phoebe cuz it's an iPhone skin:









Ok I'm done. No really, I can quit anytime.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

ROTFL...too funny Bayou!!

I ordered K 2, cancelled, reordered.
I ordered the Spahire Blue executive leather M -edge cover and cancelled it.
I ordered the Oberon Tree of Life Monday
Today I ordered the Oberon red River Bed.
Today I ordered 2 of the adorable bags like the one you have posted.

I have been trying to find a skin that will go with both covers.

Bayou I have been here since October and it doesn't get better. I gave up my Starbucks, started taking my lunch, gave up my pedicures, stretch my hair cut from every 4 weeks to every 6 weeks, stop buying any clothes and put that money in my Kindle funds for books, accessories.


----------



## libro

Phoebe and Linda -- Can you please tell me what kind of bags you're referring to?  I noticed you posted a photo Phoebe.....I'd love to know which bag this is and if it's available online, size, etc.  I'd rather not keep my Amazon cover and would love to cut that portion of my order.  Thanks!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Very Cute Cases for the K2! NEW ORDERING INFO! 

Libro this is the thread in accessories, sorry I couldn't get the link posted here. Go to page 1, first post for link to web site. They are adorable!


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

libro - there is a thread talking about the case:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3917.0/topicseen.html

They are really cute! I ordered the red Kindle case.


----------



## libro

Thanks....I'm off to check it out!


----------



## Kindgirl

I will be purchasing the blue Wave design, because, well, it's blue. And it's the _only one _ in blue on their website.

I might consider getting the Tree of Life design too, I do really like that one.


----------



## chiffchaff

I'm in the minority (3 of us on this thread, I think) getting the Patagonia case.  I have an Oberon for my K1 and love it, but part of my justification/rationalization for getting the k2 was that I could slip it into a daypack or messenger bag with even less weight or bulk than k1.  So - a low profile, light cover was called for.


----------



## Harmakhet

We're getting the Belkin sleeve at first since the one we really want  (the Stylz tri-fold) won't really be announced/released until March.  We figured the sleeve will give it some protection in transportation at least temporarily.


----------



## Elmo

+1
got the belkin neoprene sleeve. minimum added thickness and protection while traveling.

when the k2 arrives I may look for a second, more substantial, case.


----------



## booknut

I ordered the black amazon case 2-3 times and cancelled it. Also the Belkin sleeve and cancelled it. Saphire blue m-edge in platform and cancelled it. Cole Haan in dark brown weave and cancelled it!!!!

I finally choose Cole Haan in dark brown smooth leather and one of those sleeves on etsy. After obviously much pondering I choose the Cole Haan because I like its thin sleek look. The m-edges I think will be too bulky as I fear oberon will be. I had sold an oberon I had for kindle one because of its weight. I just want a high quality leather case in a brown leather preferably which will incorporate kindle 2's thin design . The cole haan's look to be light and a good fit without having a ledge like some other cases which I don't want. Especially with the new kindle having plenty of room to hold with my hand. I also choose the dark brown because it should match most skins I would be interested in . I will probably buy a new skin every 2-3 months but keep just one case (esp since it was so expensive). I went a little crazy with cases last time and don't want to do that this time. Love brown cases for a classic leatherbound look.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

Angela said:


> I have in my posession a smooth mocha cover and a pebbled cream w/ saddle. The smooth cover does seem to be more flexible, but I think that is due to it being used for a short time by its previous owner and the cream colored one was never used. They seem to fold back differently as well. The smooth folds back flat leaving a ledge of sorts on the left side, while the spine of the pebbled one is stiff will not lie flat. I am sure that with use it will loosen up some, it just doesn't seem to be doing it as quickly as the smooth cover.


Ah, that's what I was afraid of because I do want mine to lie flat and the smooth mocha (brand new) did after less than a day of my pressing here and there. I loved the ledge it made, both for holding (on the old K1's edges) AND as a sort of desk-feel. It's weird but I so liked it for that. I kept a little pen on it too.

Now my biggest decision for the K2 is whether to get the platform or the regular jacket.

Thanks for the quick and thorough reply, Angela.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

Lisanr said:


> I finally choose Cole Haan in dark brown smooth leather...


That was the one I was eyeing (but not with my checkbook - just admiration).

It's beautiful.


----------



## MMXXVII

I'm ordering the Kindle and this cover for my wife . Hopefully she likes them. I'm not sure what to buy for the skin yet, but she can make that decision herself in 2 days.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Oh she will love it chagio! Please make an intro on the *Intro/Welcome Board*, you will receive a warm welcome.
Zen or Zen Revisited skin would look great with the cover.


----------



## melodyyyyy

Hi Guys  Newbie here.
  
I ordered the M edge in red for my k2.  I sold my Oberon Tree of life and K1.  I decided since my new k2 would be slimmer that the Oberon might be a little heavy.  Pluse I didn't want to spend more money for a new Oberon, they are expensive for my budget.  I hope I like the M edge.  I got the platform so i can stand it up and read in bed.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

I'm pretty sure you won't be sorry.  I look at my K1 in its M-Edge and miss that I won't be using it as much except with SD cards and as backup and maybe as a reader in a 2nd room, always there.   I will keep it so I can do searches across the SD card via the Kindle search -- sort of like a reference library.

  But the platform one -- I've been looking at it and it says it's 9" vertically while the regular book style one (horizontal) is described as 8.25" and an ounce or so lighter.   I looked at the platform version photos and do not see that it's any higher than what's needed to hold it, so I will ask about it.  I like the fact that it continues the concept of slimness.  

  Really am looking fwd to what you have to say about yours when you get it, but then I guess they're not shipping until the 7th at the earliest?   

  Some of the pictures are of the earlier jacket (not as long) in preparation for pictures that will come when they finally get a Kindle 2 in hand (likely today, I imagine).   

  Whatever, I am certainly getting the M-Edge for my K2 - it's very protective.  I got the smooth Mocha for K1 and it is very flexible and feels good so I will stay with that.


----------



## ddarol

I recieved my Kindle 1 as a gift for Christmaqs and it is one of the (if not the) best gifts I have ever gotten.  But with money being tight and wanting to spend on books, I've had to forgo the Oberon cover for now.  I did order a skin, though, Iris.  My K1 came with a cover but it is drab black.  I have been looking for something to dress it up.  I found a web site, kirinote.blogspot.com/2007/07/how-to-make-a-reversable-journal-cover.html, that is a how to on making a journal cover.  But I also found a web site that has covers already made that suposedly will fit.  They are called Book Sox and are made by the Turtle Company.  They are at booksox.com.  And they are very reasonably priced (under$3) and shipping is free.  Hope someone can use the info.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

ddarol said:


> I recieved my Kindle 1 as a gift for Christmaqs and it is one of the (if not the) best gifts I have ever gotten. But with money being tight and wanting to spend on books, I've had to forgo the Oberon cover for now. I did order a skin, though, Iris. My K1 came with a cover but it is drab black. I have been looking for something to dress it up. I found a web site, kirinote.blogspot.com/2007/07/how-to-make-a-reversable-journal-cover.html, that is a how to on making a journal cover. But I also found a web site that has covers already made that suposedly will fit. They are called Book Sox and are made by the Turtle Company. They are at booksox.com. And they are very reasonably priced (under$3) and shipping is free. Hope someone can use the info.


 The first link (2007) didn't work for me, even without the comma that was tagged on, but the Turtle Company one did, and it's a great idea. Here is a direct link to the book-type page.

http://www.booksox.com/webstore/booksox_ps.aspx?type=stprints

EDIT ADDED: They have book solids too - I like that steel blue instead of the black, but it obscures the leather if that's important to people.
http://www.booksox.com/webstore/booksox_ps.aspx?type=stsolids

Thanks for this interesting idea.


----------



## luvmy4brats

The Book Sox _kinda_ fit. I've got tons of them both standard and jumbo (Kids love them, we homeschool and they get new ones every year)...The jumbo is way too big though. The problem with the Book Sox is that they're a bit too wide and the fabric bunches up at the spine and the Kindle doesn't stay in too well because the fabric pushes between the cover and the Kindle.

They've got some cute fabrics though.

I don't have my original cover anymore so I can't post pictures.


----------



## ddarol

Thanks for the feed back.  Once mine arrive, I'll try and post some pics, with some tech help, of course.


----------



## Abby

I had some Book Sox lying around (DS needs them for school) so I tried them with the Amazon K2 cover.  Just like Luv said, the fabric bunches up under the K2 so it doesn't lay flat inside the cover.  
I'm finding I like the simplicity of the Amazon K2 cover.  I had an M-Edge Executive on order but now that they're making one with the hinges I canceled my order.  I think I'm going to wait to order anything else until the reviews start coming in since I'm happy so far with my Amazon cover.


----------



## Gables Girl

Noreve's Kindle 2 cover will be available for order on March 18th according to their website.  Should be interesting to see what they have.


----------



## JetJammer

Just received my new WaterField slip case for the Kindle 2. I love it! Thank you for the link 

I had an m-edge for KK, but I've discovered I actually prefer reading the K2 without a case. It's so sleek and easy to hold I hate adding the bulk of a case, but I also hate carrying it around with me unprotected. The slip case is a great option! It's lightly padded with a small piece of reinforcing plastic sewn into the front and a nice soft no-scratch interior. It's fits my K2 perfectly - very snug but easy to get in and out of the case. It adds minimal bulk to the K2, making slipping it into my purse or shoulder pack simple.

I will add that I ordered the silver, but it's actually a lot more like a gunmetal grey. I actually prefer it to silver, but no clue how close the other colors are to what you'd expect.

If you're just looking for basic protection for your K2 but not an entire bag/case, this is a wonderful option! (This picture if from their website, I'll get around to adding a real picture of mine soon - maybe  )










http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/kindlecase.htm


----------



## Kind

JetJammer said:


> Just received my new WaterField slip case for the Kindle 2. I love it!


Awesome, thanks for the review.


----------



## jasper

I just got my K2 and have been looking for the ideal cover. I found the Periscope Lighted Folio for the K2...it has the light included as well as a note pad and place for a pen. Sounds great to me for $50! Has anyone tried this cover? The website I found it on is: http://www.periscopelight.com


----------



## libro

jasper said:


> I just got my K2 and have been looking for the ideal cover. I found the Periscope Lighted Folio for the K2...it has the light included as well as a note pad and place for a pen. Sounds great to me for $50! Has anyone tried this cover? The website I found it on is: http://www.periscopelight.com


Hi Jasper -- I haven't tried the Periscope folio, but when I checked out the site I noticed all the pics showed it with the original Kindle. Do you know if they are making one for K2?


----------



## bordercollielady

I'm sticking with the M-edge Executive Leather jacket this time around.  I'm in the minority here and don't like the way the wool felt in the Oberon cover feels on my hand when I folded the cover back.  Never felt comfortable with my hand tucked in the pocket.   I had converted an Oberon journal to hold K1 - but its just a little too snug for my K2.


----------



## VictoriaP

bordercollielady said:


> I'm sticking with the M-edge Executive Leather jacket this time around. I'm in the minority here and don't like the way the wool felt in the Oberon cover feels on my hand when I folded the cover back. Never felt comfortable with my hand tucked in the pocket. I had converted an Oberon journal to hold K1 - but its just a little too snug for my K2.


I have issues with wool as well, and at the advice of some here on the board, I contacted Oberon & asked them to leave it off my K2 cover. I was told this wouldn't be an issue (though they did suggest the hand in the pocket routine first). Will post once it arrives.


----------



## Dottiejk

I really like the Amazon cover - it feels light and comfortable to hold. I got it while waiting for my M-Edge platform, which arrived yesterday, and I don't like it. I don't like the over the top open and close and it just doesn't feel comfortable to me. I had an Executive M-Edge for my Kindle 1 that I liked a lot and now can't decide whether I want the Prodigy or Executive M-Edge in exchange for the platform. Any opinions?

Dottie


----------



## celta

Regarding above comment:  "I'm in the minority here and don't like the way the wool felt in the Oberon cover feels on my hand when I folded the cover back.  Never felt comfortable with my hand tucked in the pocket.   I had converted an Oberon journal to hold K1 - but its just a little too snug for my K2." 

I am very interested in your comment about the Oberon journal being a bit too snug for the K2.  Did you have it in another case or attached directly inside the journal cover?  To me, it would be great to have the flexibility of buying the journal and simply attaching the kindle with velcro (for which I have no particular love or objection).  I also have a plastic divider in my Levenger circa zip planner with velcro, so could move the kindle between the two.  Am loving the ROH idea, but I tend to 'mate for life' so would be sad if future device spec's made the cover obsolete! 

Do you think it would fit that way?  Prime question -- I would greatly appreciate knowing what the total (flat) size of a journal vs the kindle 2 cover. Can anyone advise on either or both?


----------



## bordercollielady

I originally Put Kindle 1 in an Oberon Journal cover..  I first put K 1 in the original Amazon cover and then put the Amazon cover into the pockets of the Oberon Journal cover.  Worked great - with a small piece of velcro to hold it down on top of the pocket.

The K2 is taller than k1.  I tried putting K2 in the original K1 Amazon cover.  It kinda fits but not really snugly.  The upper left corner is bended up quite a bit.  I used it until the M-edge arrived and now I'm using the M-edge 100% of the time. 

The journal is 6x9 inches.  My M-edge is 6 1/4 by 8 1/8th.  HTH.


----------



## celta

Thanks so much for the reply on journal sizing!  So, it sounds like the kindle 2 with velcro only would fit well within the 6 x 9 journal. Not too long, eh? I'm thinking that a piece of stiff plastic or cardboard could be cut to fin within the pocket and extend the surface available for velcro, and also add a bit of support. Think I may go that direction!


----------



## bordercollielady

Yes - I think if you just use velcro alone, the K2 will work on top of the pockets of the Journal.  I was expecting Amazon to send us a simple cover with K2 so I thought I might be able to use that in the Oberon journal pockets but they didn't.  I may still look for something fairly light wt that would work instead.  I do love my Oberon Journal cover.


----------



## busy91

I got the amazon cover ($29.99) because I couldn't find another one I liked, and I didn't want to spend a lot of money on a cover that I didn't like. So for now, I'm using that one. If and when I find one I like, I'll purchase it.


----------



## shima

I ordered the Jade Green M-Edge Genuine Leather Prodigy Jacket (I love that they're going to utilize the hinge system, and I really enjoyed my Executive Jacket on the K1) and a Japanese print Bella Borsa Kindle bag

Haven't decided if I'll cave and buy a skin or not yet.


----------



## Gruntman

I received my Oberon Celtic Hounds yesterday and couldn't be happier.  It fits well and allows access to all ports and buttons.  All around a great product.


----------



## libro

I currently own the Amazon black leather (hinged) cover for my K2.  The Kindle doesn't move around (except by hinge) because it's attached at the spine.  

If I were to purchase an Oberon, how much does it "move around" in the case?  I know it's secure, and I know it's beautiful  

Also, does anyone know if the Amazon and Oberon covers are about the same weight?  

Thank you!


----------



## frojazz

Gruntman said:


> I received my Oberon Celtic Hounds yesterday and couldn't be happier. It fits well and allows access to all ports and buttons. All around a great product.


Ooooohhh! Pictures! Pictures!!!


----------



## Gruntman

frojazz said:


> Ooooohhh! Pictures! Pictures!!!


Ummm, I don't know how to do that.


----------



## TM

libro said:


> I currently own the Amazon black leather (hinged) cover for my K2. The Kindle doesn't move around (except by hinge) because it's attached at the spine.
> 
> If I were to purchase an Oberon, how much does it "move around" in the case? I know it's secure, and I know it's beautiful
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the Amazon and Oberon covers are about the same weight?
> 
> Thank you!


I have two conrer Oberbons for the Kindle Klasic - it is held by 4 corners and does not move at all.


----------



## MonaSW

libro said:


> If I were to purchase an Oberon, how much does it "move around" in the case? I know it's secure, and I know it's beautiful


Mine shifts the tiniest fraction of an inch, practically unnoticeable.


----------



## frojazz

Gruntman said:


> Ummm, I don't know how to do that.


Bummer...maybe you can see if the cat knows? He seems very wise...

Oh wait, he's just here for the pie!


----------



## luvmy4brats

frojazz said:


> Bummer...maybe you can see if the cat knows? He seems very wise...


Wise? That cat is disturbing..

My cat on the other hand....


----------



## Abby

luvmy4brats said:


> Wise? That cat is disturbing..
> 
> My cat on the other hand....


I love you cat's hat!


----------



## KingRBlue

Gruntman said:


> Ummm, I don't know how to do that.


If you have a digital camera, then snap the pictures, upload them to your computer, create a photobucket.com account (or use free site www.imageshack.us ) and host them, then come in here and use [ i m g ] IMAGE.LINK.GOES.HERE [ / i m g ] tage (minus the spacing)

If you have any questions past that little tutorial, feel free to PM me on the forums


----------



## Britt

KingRBlue said:


> If you have a digital camera, then snap the pictures, upload them to your computer, create a photobucket.com account (or use free site www.imageshack.us ) and host them, then come in here and use [ i m g ] IMAGE.LINK.GOES.HERE [ / i m g ] tage (minus the spacing)
> 
> If you have any questions past that little tutorial, feel free to PM me on the forums


Or Flickr!


----------



## bayou

I"m sending my green M-edge back.  It was pretty and I LOVED the color, but I hated all that extra space in the spine, and it seemed like it was too big for my Kindle.  Can't wait for my Oberon (ROH) to arrive because it appears to be a better fit based on the pics and better quality.

I'll probably replace the M-edge with a green or orange Noreve when they are available.


----------



## MaureenH

I loved the Oberon Tree of Life for my K2 because it looks like the trees and hillsides where I come from, but I really wanted a red cover and with wraparound design so I just ordered a red River Garden. Now any recommendations for a matching decalgirl skin?


----------



## Arctic Frog

They're not all K2 covers (yet at least) but if there's enough demand I bet DecalGirl would happily make them into one.


----------



## kari

I like that last one with it!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oh I love the last one!


----------



## Googlegirl

That last one is beautiful. I wanted the River Garden cover in red but couldn't find a skin I liked. I think that seals the deal. 
I'm off to place an order.


----------



## Arctic Frog

I'm not sure how well this laptop skin would translate to a K2 (except for the back skin) but I thought this was a cool combo too for guys or for anyone who is into manga...


----------



## VictoriaP

And here I thought I'd escaped the need River Garden in Red.  If that fan design is done well in a K2 format, I'm sunk.  What a gorgeous combination!


----------



## lynninva

I got the Oberon Forest cover in fern.

When I was growing up, my favorite place to read was in the front corner of our living room, between two picture windows that looked out on the front yard full of trees. This cover brings back many happy memories:










I also got this BorsaBella bag to carry it in:












libro said:


> Also, does anyone know if the Amazon and Oberon covers are about the same weight?


I also have the Amazon hinged cover. My husband wants to buy a Kindle later this year, so I am keeping it for him.

The Oberon (with velcro) weighs 2.6 ounces more than the Amazon: 8.9 oz for the empty Oberon cover and 6.3 oz for the Amazon.


----------



## Googlegirl

VictoriaP said:


> And here I thought I'd escaped the need River Garden in Red. If that fan design is done well in a K2 format, I'm sunk. What a gorgeous combination!


I emailed Decalgirl about it. They said it should be up soon!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I also emailed DecalGirl about adding that one. I think it's called Dragon Fan


----------



## Britt

lynninva said:


> I got the Oberon Forest cover in fern.
> 
> When I was growing up, my favorite place to read was in the front corner of our living room, between two picture windows that looked out on the front yard full of trees. This cover brings back many happy memories:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got this BorsaBella bag to carry it in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have the Amazon hinged cover. My husband wants to buy a Kindle later this year, so I am keeping it for him.
> 
> The Oberon (with velcro) weighs 2.6 ounces more than the Amazon: 8.9 oz for the empty Oberon cover and 6.3 oz for the Amazon.


Very pretty combo!


----------



## MaureenH

lynninva said:


> The Oberon (with velcro) weighs 2.6 ounces more than the Amazon: 8.9 oz for the empty Oberon cover and 6.3 oz for the Amazon.


Thanks for the great skin recommendations all. As for the added weight of the Oberon, I just did the same thing with my purse camera...fell in love with a red one a few ounces larger than my old one. Just need to get a bigger purse!


----------



## jimbellow

Leather is awesome I cant decide though!


----------



## BurBunny

LOVE that Dragon Fan for the red River Garden (I might have to order it when it becomes available). I have Zen on its way for mine:










And I know others have chosen Zen Revisited as well:


----------



## Kind

BurBunny said:


> LOVE that Dragon Fan for the red River Garden (I might have to order it when it becomes available). I have Zen on its way for mine:


 Those look fantastic.


----------



## frojazz

After all this time, I finally ordered the Creekbed Maple in green (with corners) from Oberon. I can't wait for it to come! I've been using the Amazon basic black leather cover, and I love  the hinge design, but the Oberon covers are like works of art. I'll probably use the Amazon cover for around the house (I like to take my kindle out when I am snuggled on the couch or in bed.), but the Oberon would be lovely for extra protection to have while I am traveling. I really like the idea of supporting a small company in the US and will probably get other non-kindle things from Oberon, as well.


----------



## trixiedog

I have the Oberon Hokusai Wave cover and the decal girl "Stand Alone" skin.  I love it, love it, love it.


----------



## Ephany

I have the M-edge executive in gray and my K2 is skinned in Decalgirl's Pink Tranquility. I wanted a cover that I could mix/match with a variety of skins. I'll admit though, I'm thinking that an Oberon may be in my future maybe for my birthday or Christmas.


----------



## MaureenH

I contacted DecalGirl about the Dragon Fan skin for K2 to go with Oberon Red River Garden. Here is the reply:

Dear Maureen,

Thank you for contacting us.

Are you refering to the Dragon Fan" design? If this is the design that you are refering to I am having the art department look into this.  Unfortunately with that design only on small devices probably means that we do not have it in a large enough format to do it for the Kindles.  If it is possible it will be up on the site in two weeks, if we can not do it...you will not see it.  If that is the case I have also added that design idea on our suggested designs list and hopefully sometime in the near future you will see something like that.


----------



## MaureenH

The Zen G


BurBunny said:


> LOVE that Dragon Fan for the red River Garden (I might have to order it when it becomes available). I have Zen on its way for mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I know others have chosen Zen Revisited as well:


The Zen Garden skin is a great second choice for Red River Garden if Decalgirl doesn't do the Dragon Fan for Kindle. Thanks.


----------



## luvmy4brats

This is the reply I received this morning (actually around 2:40 AM) about the Dragon Fan skin:

Dear Heather,  

Thank you for contacting us.  You are absolutely right, that design would be beautiful on the Kindles. Unfortunately this that desin in only on those smaller devices, we probably no longer have the artwork in a large enough format to do on the Kindles. I will check with the art department to see if that is something that they can do, if it is that design should be up within 2 weeks. If you do not see it up on the site in 2 weeks that it is not something we can do. I will add that design idea to our suggested art list and maybe that is something that we can create sometime in the future.  

Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions.  

Best Regards,  
Keith


----------



## libro

Thanks, Luv, for checking into that.  I sure hope they can do it because it's absolutely stunning!


----------



## pomlover2586

I decided on the Creek Bed Maple Oberon in saddle w/ four corners and decal girl Her abstraction skin


----------



## luvmy4brats

pomlover2586 said:


> I decided on the Creek Bed Maple Oberon in saddle w/ four corners and decal girl Her abstraction skin


So pretty! What a great combination. Her Abstraction has been one of my favorites. I had it on My K1 (poor Edgar had to wear pink), my cell phone and my ipod nano.

I want the Creekbed Maple too, but I think I'd like it in Green. My husband likes the saddle, but has no use for one.


----------



## Sandy Nathan

Hi. I'm very new to both Kindles and Kindleboards.com, so please bear with me. First off, reading this thread has been SO INFORMATIVE. I got my first and only Kindle, the Kindle 2, maybe 3 weeks ago. I ordered the black leather Amazon cover and like it very much. I _didn't _think it boring.

But then I saw the _Oberon _covers. Oh dear. That timeless, mythic quality. The gorgeous designs. Colors. The pewter buttons. _ THE PRICE._

The Kindle was a pretty hefty purchase for me. What to do? I did lots of searching on-line and found cheaper alternative covers: like the "leather" one buyers found was fake. I still wanted an Oberon.

Then it dawned on me: We have Peruvian Paso horses. Probably the most beautiful leather tooling and rawhide braiding I have ever seen comes from Peru. (Any western riders out there? You'll know how I feel about leather work.) I've seen one leather-covered book from Peru, and some notebooks and wallets, belts, that sort of thing. I'm sure they'd make the most beautiful Kindle covers.

I was very interested in hearing from those of you who have converted Oberon journal covers into Kindle cases. Ahah! Could Peruvian saddlemakers be convinced to make Kindle covers?

I wrote to a few companies that I've done business and told them my idea. I haven't had any replies, but I didn't mention the possibility of a journal cover being transformed into a Kindle cover.

I'm going to put a few links to web sites for people to look at. Any whitish lines you see on a saddle is a braided rawhide inset. It's gorgeous. And you can see the carving.

http://peruviantack.com/saddles.html I bought my saddle from Guillermo Romero 28 years ago. It looks better than I do at this point. I've seen a leather covered book, belts, etc. from Peruvian Tack. Also, Guillermo is a computer person who knows high tech. He might be persuaded to put out some samples.

http://www.raintreetack.com/ They do a very nice line of saddles and associated things. I've known Cheryl Aldrich for years. She's does a great job of adapting products to American tastes and American Peruvian horses.

http://www.peruviantacks.com/ I don't know these people--they are in Peru. Their site clearly shows some of the incredible leather work that comes from Peru. The site also shows a couple of wallets and such; they can clearly do journal covers.

If you'd be interested in covers of Peruvian leather-work priced less than the Oberon covers, give me an email. I'm not on line that much, so it's best to email [email protected] If there's interest, I may have more muscle with the vendors or be able to order through them at decent prices.

Great thread. Hope to hear from you,
Sandy Nathan
award winning author of _Numenon_ & _Stepping Off the Edge_, both on Kindle for 99cents!


----------



## Lcky24

Hey Sandy! First off I wanted to say that I read and enjoyed Numenon, and its great to see you here on the boards. This peruvian leather idea seems like a great idea if you can get someone to do it. I have a Oberon journal that I use for my Kindle and I would say that all you would need is to make sure that they make it the correct size for a Kindle (maybe a little smaller even than the Oberon journals) and that there are pockets for you to insert the Amazon cover into. I ripped (yes ripped, its easier than it sounds) the outside leather part of the amazon journal off, so its just the soft inside and hinge piece, its more flexible that way. If you need anything more specific just ask, and make sure to check our a few more of the Oberon threads to see more converted Journals. Good luck! Here is a pic of the inside of my Oberon for reference:


----------



## Sandy Nathan

Hi, all! (Should that be y'all, like my friends in Tennessee say?) Lucky24, I'm so glad that you enjoyed Numenon! I'm taking a short break and then will be charging away on the rewrite of Mogollon, Numenon's sequel.

Meanwhile, important things. Kindle covers. After posting about the Peruvian saddle makers and the possibility of their making Kindle covers, I thought, "Hmm. Probably best for me to try it out and then report to people how it comes out." Because it's a little tricky ordering things from Peru sometimes. Language barrier, plus what's in my head may not match what the saddle maker's thinking. 

I downloaded your picture of the Oberon journal/Kindle cover and your description of how you fitted it. I'm going to send that to one of my Peruvian buddies and see what he can do. (Plus I'll check some of the other Oberon threads.)

It might take a while. Also might end up costing MORE than the Oberon model. But it will be an adventure! I have this image of that tooled leather and braided rawhide trim.

I'll report when I've got something to show.

All the best,
Sandy


----------



## kim

Sandy, you have a great idea.  I, personally would not be interested because I like the lightweight, simple Amazon cover.  But, I would think your idea would appeal to some others, especially the men who are looking for a more masculine cover.

I'm going to keep an eye on this tread.  I'm very curious to see what you can come up with.  Good luck with your cover adventure.


----------



## jimp1947

I got the black leather Amazon K2 cover before I came across Oberon (I'll be ordering one of those). Just to let you know, I haven't had any trouble with the Amazon cover. And, yes, the cover folds back without any problems. I often read that way with one hand and it works fine.


----------

